# Java Fern



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Does anybody know how long it takes Java Fern to anchor itself on to rock? I have several pieces attached to a rock with a rubber band and fully exposed root. Anyone ever attempted this?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Scooby said:


> Does anybody know how long it takes Java Fern to anchor itself on to rock? I have several pieces attached to a rock with a rubber band and fully exposed root. Anyone ever attempted this?


Yes, many have attempted this here.

It should take 2 weeks to a month, but that is a guestimation at best.
Sometimes it is shorter or longer, and I really don't know why, other than it might not be very secure
how someone attaches it to the sopt they want to put it..?

Hope that helped


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

when I had a java it took 1.5 months to attach.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've heard of people using hot glue to hold the plant down to the wood as well. Java Ferns, anubias, etc.. I guess it's nice to eliminate having to look at a rubber band for 2 months.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Wouldnt hot glue kill the plant??


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Wouldnt hot glue kill the plant??


Supposively it works....you may kill a root or two but I'm assuming from the amount of people who have used the method that it works.

Try it !!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

roccov12345 said:


> Wouldnt hot glue kill the plant??


Supposively it works....you may kill a root or two but I'm assuming from the amount of people who have used the method that it works.

Try it !!








[/quote]

Hmmm I think I'll deal with the rubber band for 1.5 months







. I tried hot glue in a tank a couple of years back and it didn't hold very well. After a day or so of being submerged it unhinged itself from the rock and floated around the tank. Thanks for the responses peeps it is greatly appreciated


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown or black cotton thread works well too.


----------

